# Interstim Therapy



## Sparky79 (Oct 6, 2009)

I am fairly new to urology and need help with the neurostimulators.

I have urologist who take the patient to the hospital for Day surgery to do the implantation of the neurostimulator electrodes for testing and want to bill the 64561 twice for doing it bilaterally with a 59 modifier on the second 64561From what I have researched you need only bill this code once no matter how many electrodes are placed during the session. Is this correct?

The more I read the more confused I get.  Thank you all very much.

Also when he brings them back at a later date and puts the permanent leads in and the generator I can bill 64581, 64590 and 95972 for the testing of the device. Of course I would need modifier 58 if they come back in the global period.


----------



## ciphermed (Oct 6, 2009)

http://professional.medtronic.com/i...mulation/coverage-and-reimbursement/index.htm

Perhaps the link above may be of assistance...

Hope this helps,


----------

